# What size shrink tubing for speed nocks?



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I think its 3/16


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Eric its 1/4 x 2shrinkage and its adhesive based 

Hutch


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

it depends on what size nocks you use, 3/16 and 1/4, you dont need adhesive base, any shrink wrap works you just need atleast 2:1 ive seen 4:1 also


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

If you use the adhesive one is it going to ruin the string if you try to remove?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

I ask cause some I saw for sale said something like a permanent watertight bond. I just tried some normal stuff from the local store and it didnt shrink enough but all the 4X I saw online so far says with adhesive.


----------

